# Spielfiguren laufen lassen auf einer html Tabelle mit Hilfe von Servlets



## javanatting (9. Jun 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf ein kleines Problem gestoßen. Ich versuche das "Spiel Mensch Ärgere Dich Nicht" web-basiert zu implementieren. Arbeite mit html (Jsp-Klassen), Servlets und mit dem Backend das ich schon mit einer GUI programmiert habe. 
Ich habe ein html Tabelle die mein Spielbrett darstellt und meine Spielfiguren sind einzelne Bilder. Wenn ich einen Spieler anlege kommen die Figuren automatisch in die Tabelle. Aber ich kann nicht viel damit anstellen. Wie bewege ich nun die Spielfiguren? Das wenn ich eine 5 würfel das die Spielfigur auch 5 Felder weiter geht. 

Alles was ich zu diesem Thema gefunden habe war in Verbindung mit Java-Script und nichts mit Servlets. 

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen danke schonmal im Vorraus :toll:


----------



## VfL_Freak (9. Jun 2015)

Moin,

es wäre schon hilfreich, der Code zu posten .....

Gruß Klaus


----------



## javanatting (10. Jun 2015)

Ja war mir noch ziemlich unsicher wegen meinem Code. Hatte auf eine Idee gehofft wie ich das Problem lösen könnte. Hier habe ich nun meine Tabelle. So erstelle ich sie. Wenn ich einen Spieler erstelle prüfe ich welche Farbe er hat und setzte die passenden Spielfiguren auf ihre Position. Wie kann ich jetzt die Figuren bewegen? 





> for(int i=0;i<11;i++){
> s+="<tr>";
> for(int k=0;k<11;k++){
> s+="<td><a >";
> ...


----------

